# Fun Times with rude restaurant Manager.



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I am very laid back and it's rare I get into it with a restaurant staff or management. If they are rude or ridiculously late with the order I just quietly walk out and cancel. No need to get your blood pressure up.

Last night I went for a pick up at a restaurant that is usually late with the orders so I don't usually go there. Got a good offer, I was close, and I saw the order was already past it's pick up time so I stupidly accepted. When I walk in it's already 10 minutes past the pick up time. Even though there are only 2 customers in the dump once again rude hostess doesn't even acknowledge me when I told her what I was there for. Go to the bar and get "yeah ok" from the bartender who continues her conversation.

After 10 minutes I asked the manager how we are doing on the order and she says "I'll let you know when it's ready" in a nasty voice. Because she was so nasty I told her "that's not what I asked you, is it almost ready"? She then goes off on me telling me "they just got the order". Oh no,I told her you're not yelling at me. "You're lying, you got the order at 5:53(she didn't deny it), it was due for pick up at 6:23 and now its 6:43"! She screams at me TOUGH SHIT! I cancelled the pick up in front of her and told her that she obviously doesn't put the order in until the driver walks thru the door. She denies it and tells me I don't know what I'm talking about so I said if she couldn't get an order out of the kitchen in 50 minutes in an empty place then no wonder no one comes here! I turned around and walked out as she followed me cursing! She said me and most drivers are aholes and to tell all the drivers to go (let's say screw) ourselves!  I flipped her the bird and kept walking.

About 1 out of every 1000 pick ups you have to deal with a complete lunatic on some power trip. I should be good for another 1000.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Was it a full moon last night? 🤣 I had a rude manager as well. Oh well. It happens.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Do they not understand that if they piss off drivers they’ll not be getting any deliveries done?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

the abuse doesent end with uber....sigh


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

I had one today aswell at Little Ceasars. Threw me some attitude because I couldn't find the three digit number for Little Ceasars' ******ed pick up process. She says "I ALWAYS have to show ALL YOU drivers where it is" or some some shit like that. That whole delivery from beginning to end was effed so I called it a day after that....for the time being anyway.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Was it a full moon last night? 🤣 I had a rude manager as well. Oh well. It happens.


8/23 is the next full moon.

I find that halfway between Full and New (quarter moon) some people tend to go full bat guano.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

last year at the begining of the shutdown i added uber eats .....what an A** F*****G that was....paid even less then passangers by a long shot....only way you would even hope to make it worth wild was to get a tip. But just about every order said" leave it at the door" translation ,you aint gettin S**T...I had them remove it from my app after about 30 or so deliveries


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> 8/23 is the next full moon.
> 
> I find that halfway between Full and New (quarter moon) some people tend to go full bat guano.


That's an insult to the moon...lets face it most people are richards


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

What an interesting cooincidence!
Just the other day I was told at a sandwich shop that they were out of bread, and it would be about a half hour before the fresh bread was ready.
So, I told the owner that I would let GH know. Then he decided that the correct course of action was to start yelling at me, and finally saying 
"get outta here".
My response was, "I'm glad you talked to me like that, so I don't have to think about whether I'm coming back here again. **** you and goodbye."
BTW, leaving for one month on the beach in Greece on Saturday!!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I will.say this my store is small.but super busy
We treat eats and dash like rock stores. Yelling at them NFW. We are small.business that does giant $$$ . You say eats for john Smith. My girls say grab a 2 lt coke with it and let me get the milkshakes for you. Omg . Bless you guys the shit these managers put you thur. If you had time..we dont..I would call corporate. But you will only fix dash and eats problems. Not our. Stay positive. Tip business is crazy. 
I got so.much respect for this hard work.mine was easy in small areas. 20 years at night avg 40 plus stops a night low miles and leaving store with 5 at a time as many as 10.orders in 1 hour nuts.philadelphia.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sounds like a party!!! 


That I would not want to go to.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Do they not understand that if they piss off drivers they’ll not be getting any deliveries done?


I don't know how the money works so there's no telling if they care or not. If they make an order and no driver picks it up, does the restaurant get paid?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't know how the money works so there's no telling if they care or not. If they make an order and no driver picks it up, does the restaurant get paid?


That should be an easy yes or no answer, but now it is sort of. They all used to get the price that the delivery apps would have paid them had the delivery been done. Recently, several restaurants have been telling me they get capped at a certain amount. I don’t know what that amount is but I’ll ask one of the people I know at restaurants tomorrow night.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

It’s funny how minimum wage employees get a sense of power by making delivery drivers wait. 

One night I picked up at a place that had all the mobile orders on a table labeled with customer names. I grabbed mine then a manager comes running up yelling “you can’t just take that, we have to check it!” So he looked at it and says “it’s ready but next time ask first!” 
I laughed really loud and said OK! 
That really pissed him off!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I am very laid back and it's rare I get into it with a restaurant staff or management. If they are rude or ridiculously late with the order I just quietly walk out and cancel. No need to get your blood pressure up.
> 
> Last night I went for a pick up at a restaurant that is usually late with the orders so I don't usually go there. Got a good offer, I was close, and I saw the order was already past it's pick up time so I stupidly accepted. When I walk in it's already 10 minutes past the pick up time. Even though there are only 2 customers in the dump once again rude hostess doesn't even acknowledge me when I told her what I was there for. Go to the bar and get "yeah ok" from the bartender who continues her conversation.
> 
> ...


Yelp. Google Reviews. The Health Department.

All very useful outlets for venting after such an encounter. And of course here. But Yelp is the giant FU that keeps on giving.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

grub hub will pay us all app charge us about 30% so every $100 we get $70, app companys make more than most stores on the food, many owners are pissed, and want to leave app's. thiers other problems drivers dont see, my buddy has 3 pizza shops same name 31 years 16 years 6 months, the lack of drivers is killing the store and killing the customer with surge fee's passed on to customer. 
this store in n of the city near big college opening back up real soon. he is thinking of getting 2 of his own drivers plus app drivers.
but i can tell you one thing app pizza stores are sick of these companys fee's and guys like him can take tax loss and close very easy..as he is very close to retire at 55 soon. he dont need the drama..
slice is the best app for owners as fee is fair, grub hub is best support for owners. we dont get many app orders in are org. old store..most call or do app with stores drivers. we are like in little italy.so 
people love app direct to store. many places cash only.. grub hub kills it with direct to store with pda. thats why he pays 30%. many orders are $60+++ we got giant menu.. tips can be off the chart on many app orders. we got 1 house 10 blocks away . always $20 to $30 tips, one night $45 or a $90 order ..crazy


----------



## UBERNHMVR (Dec 22, 2020)

In my area there is a limited pool of restaurants and they all know me since I pick up all the time ever since beginning of COVID. I guess I am lucky since some places see me and either point to the order or go right to the kitchen and get it or let me know how much longer. Another place actually was excited to see me again after I took some time off. We are not paid to get dumped on so if I ever had a snotty staff person I would talk to the Manager. If they are on the app they want the buisness or their customers do.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I got one today at a gas station/mart. All that eye-rolling and sighing... I wasn’t in the mood for it. Told her we all have jobs to do and she should drop it and do hers.

Geez, the horror: just went over 3 items in the bag (which I wouldn’t have to do if the moron didn’t stick a hot sandwich into the same bag as a cold gallon of milk and frosted(!!!) donuts. What, 2 bags would break you?

And it was a GenXer!! I was so disappointed! I expect this from kids (and men tee-hee), but a full-grown woman?!?


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

I had an encounter with a McDonald's Nazi and she actually told me that I had to go back around and wait in line again because I didn't give her the last three order number at the drive-thru speaker. I cancelled and moved on. The other restaurants never have a problem with me driving straight up to the drive-thru window and bypassing the speaker. Oh well, "no soup for me!"


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Seamus said:


> That should be an easy yes or no answer, but now it is sort of. They all used to get the price that the delivery apps would have paid them had the delivery been done. Recently, several restaurants have been telling me they get capped at a certain amount. I don’t know what that amount is but I’ll ask one of the people I know at restaurants tomorrow night.


Use a drop phone . Call in a 150 dollar order lots of food . Do not pic it up . Ow well pay back bit......!! Waste there money . Do this 3 or 4 times . No i am not telling anybody to do this . I would though if it was the owner of the restaurant


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Use a drop phone . Call in a 150 dollar order lots of food . Do not pic it up . Ow well pay back bit......!! Waste there money . Do this 3 or 4 times . No i am not telling anybody to do this . I would though if it was the owner of the restaurant


Most restaurants require pre-payment on large orders.


----------

